# How to generate ZZ-Blah Algs?



## N's-cvt (Feb 12, 2020)

I am hoping there is an algorithm generator for taking cube state A (F2L case) to state B (H or Pi) without caring about the corner permutation. I understand the main concept in the S=B* A' format however there are so many possible permutations that it would take a long time to go through all of them. All I want is a F2L case to have it's last layer corners oriented in a specific way disregarding the permutation of them, meaning, I don't care what COLL case I get as long I get the OLL I want. I am hoping there is an algorithm generator out there that does such a thing but if there is not then what should I do to generate the most efficient Blah algs?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 12, 2020)

The trick is :
1. find a WV doc
2. take all the cases, and find an alg in the doc that disorients the corners instead of orienting them for each case.

There is also this video


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> The trick is :
> 1. find a WV doc
> 2. take all the cases, and find an alg in the doc that disorients the corners instead of orienting them for each case.
> 
> There is also this video



Or just take a WVCP doc instead, it'd probably be easier.


----------



## Bruce MacKenzie (Feb 13, 2020)

As it happens I'm working on an app which I believe will solve problems like you describe. Here's a screen shot from the app. Here it's set up to take a problem state to a goal state having the bottom two layers solved exactly and the up layer edge cubies solved for orientation. It ignores the edge cubie position permutation and the corner permutation. The solutions do not use B or D turns. Here it's solving a randomly selected Up face permutation.

I'm putting the final touches on the app now and writing the docs. I was thinking I would put the source up on github in a week or so. Thing is, its in MacOS so unless you have a Mac it won't do you any good.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Bruce MacKenzie said:


> View attachment 11395
> As it happens I'm working on an app which I believe will solve problems like you describe. Here's a screen shot from the app. Here it's set up to take a problem state to a goal state having the bottom two layers solved exactly and the up layer edge cubies solved for orientation. It ignores the edge cubie position permutation and the corner permutation. The solutions do not use B or D turns. Here it's solving a randomly selected Up face permutation.
> 
> I'm putting the final touches on the app now and writing the docs. I was thinking I would put the source up on github in a week or so. Thing is, its in MacOS so unless you have a Mac it won't do you any good.



Finally! A Mac program! Can't wait


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 13, 2020)

Cube explorer can do this, just right click on pieces to ignore them, and then you can ctrl+left click to give the piece an orientation, this will only focus on orientation, and won't worry about permutation.


----------



## N's-cvt (Feb 13, 2020)

Unfortunately I don't have a Mac however the program does look good, do you know if in the future there will be a Windows app as well? Also, do you know if Ksolve/Ksolve++ or Acube/Acube4 has the ability to generate algs to an unsolved goal state?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 13, 2020)

N's-cvt said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a Mac however the program does look good, do you know if in the future there will be a Windows app as well? Also, do you know if Ksolve/Ksolve++ or Acube/Acube4 has the ability to generate algs to an unsolved goal state?


CubeExplorer works for windows, also I know K solve can do this, but idk about Acube.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 13, 2020)

Just don't do ZZ-blah. Learning sets just straight up is definitely better.


----------



## Brest (Feb 13, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Cube explorer can do this, just right click on pieces to ignore them, and then you can ctrl+left click to give the piece an orientation, this will only focus on orientation, and won't worry about permutation.








ZZ-blah - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com





"*ZZ-blah* is a variation of ZZ proposed by Chester Lian in which the last-layer corners are _disoriented_ during insertion of the last F2L block to reduce the last layer to only the pi and H cases. Because it can only give two OLL cases, the last layer can be solved in one look with 133 algorithms. "


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

N's-cvt said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a Mac however the program does look good, do you know if in the future there will be a Windows app as well? Also, do you know if Ksolve/Ksolve++ or Acube/Acube4 has the ability to generate algs to an unsolved goal state?



Is CubeExplorer on Mac? I never found a Mac version


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is CubeExplorer on Mac? I never found a Mac version











Cube Explorer for Mac OS X


I recently made Cube Explorer work for Mac OS X, here's the link if anyone needs/wants it. I basically took Cube Explorer (Windows version, HTM) and used Wine to patch it. Warning: the file is quite large (about 600 MB), so make sure you have enough space to run it. Proof: Download...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## NonUsedABC (Mar 19, 2020)

I am curently working on making a pdf with the last slot algoritms to disorient all the corners. Where should I post/publish it when I finish it?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 19, 2020)

cornee.smit said:


> I am curently working on making a pdf with the last slot algoritms to disorient all the corners. Where should I post/publish it when I finish it?


here, make a thread.


----------



## Alexander (Jul 31, 2020)

You can do this with Kubesolver thats a command line tool. I have made and GUI for it thats can be found here Addon for kubesolver


----------



## NonUsedABC (Jul 31, 2020)

Made a thread already:








ZZ-Blah algorithms


Hello, ZZ-blah is a variation of ZZ proposed by Chester Lian in which the last-layer corners are disoriented during insertion of the last F2L block to reduce the last layer to only the pi and H cases. Because it can only give two OLL cases, the last layer can be solved in one look with 133...




www.speedsolving.com


----------

